
Vocito - jwilliams
http://code.google.com/p/vocito/
======
jm4
Can we have a more descriptive headline? Maybe something to indicate what
Vocito does or that it's related to GrandCentral. I clicked on this to see
what the heck it is because I've never heard of Vocito (or GrandCentral for
that matter). I was disappointed to find out it's a very, very niche
application of even further limited utility because it's Mac only.

------
markbao
As someone who gives out only my GrandCentral number... this is amazing. Even
lets you create applications that call someone directly!

On second thought, GrandCentral better not go down, or at least let me buy my
number from them...

~~~
jm4
The GrandCentral site says they've been acquired by Google and they plan to
support uninterrupted service for all current customers. They're only
accepting new users through the typical Google-beta-invitation-only scheme.
There's no information about long term plans but it doesn't look like it's
going down any time soon.

~~~
cstejerean
The invitation feature has been turned off AFAIK, I tried to invite a friend a
while back and I could no longer find it anywhere in the UI.

